# Test/Review of Xtar 18650 3100 mAh (Black)



## HKJ (Mar 13, 2012)

[size=+3]Xtar 18650 3100 mAh (Black)[/size]







Official specifications:

XTAR 18650 3100mAh Protection Li-ion battery
Voltage::3.7V
Net Weight: 46g
Size: ø18.4±0.1mm x 68.5±0.5mm
Battery Capacity:3100mAh 
Cell: Panasoinc lithium cell inside






The cell used can be discharged down to 2.5 volt, in my test I only discharges to 2.8 volt, i.e. I do not measure the full capacity. But then, not all lights will be able to use the full capacity.






















































[size=+3]Conclusion[/size]

This battery uses a good cell, this secures many things:

The batteries does match in capacity, i.e. they can be used in series.
The battery is very safe.
The battery has the specified capacity (But only when tested at the specified conditions).

All in all a very good battery.



[size=+3]Notes and links[/size]

The batteries was supplied by Xtar for review.

How is the test done and how to read the charts
How is a protected LiIon battery constructed
More about button top and flat top batteries


----------



## madecov (Mar 14, 2012)

Any idea where these batteries may be available ?


----------



## hellokitty[hk] (Mar 14, 2012)

Comparing all your charts, it appears the Redilast 3100mAh is the best.


----------



## HKJ (Mar 14, 2012)

hellokitty[hk] said:


> Comparing all your charts, it appears the Redilast 3100mAh is the best.



It is a very good battery, but "the best" is a relative value, because it depends on what you need.
For some single battery lights the Xtar 2600 will have considerable more runtime at full brightness. If you need 10A or 20A for some special build light the RediLast cannot be used, but other batteries can. Some people might also look at the $/Wh value, that would again be some other batteries.

My summary might help compare the batteries and I will soon publish a full comparison.


----------



## Shadowww (Mar 14, 2012)

hellokitty[hk] said:


> Comparing all your charts, it appears the Redilast 3100mAh is the best.


The best - possibly, best value - no way.


----------



## madecov (Mar 14, 2012)

In the photo,these have a raised + nipple. My Redilast do not function in lights like the my EagleTac. These will probably work in the same light. My Maelstrom X7 is also picky and should fine with a raised + contact.
This is just another choice and serves to keep prices down due to competition.


----------



## hellokitty[hk] (Mar 22, 2012)

HKJ said:


> It is a very good battery, but "the best" is a relative value, because it depends on what you need.
> For some single battery lights the Xtar 2600 will have considerable more runtime at full brightness. If you need 10A or 20A for some special build light the RediLast cannot be used, but other batteries can. Some people might also look at the $/Wh value, that would again be some other batteries.
> 
> My summary might help compare the batteries and I will soon publish a full comparison.


I mean to say among the cells based on the Panasonic 3100mAh cell. From your charts, it looks like it the Redilast appears to hold the highest voltage under load, and has the highest capacity in mAh.


----------



## HKJ (Mar 22, 2012)

hellokitty[hk] said:


> I mean to say among the cells based on the Panasonic 3100mAh cell. From your charts, it looks like it the Redilast appears to hold the highest voltage under load, and has the highest capacity in mAh.



The difference is small and who is on top will probably change when they get the next batch of cells. There might also be production tolerances with the tested batteries.

I am working on a comparator where it will be much easier to compare two batteries.


----------

